# Consejo para elegir tablet



## davitox11 (Abr 10, 2013)

Quiero comprar una tablet sin gastar mucho dinero. Entre mis opciones estan:
tablet Cx boreal de  7", procesador allwiner a10 a 1.2ghz 512mb de ram, android 4.0, hdmi, usb, flash 11. 4gb de memoria, cam frontal 0.3mp , sd etc
otra opcion es tablet eurocase argos 708 procesador rockchip 2828 cortex a9 1.2ghz, 1gb de ram. android 4.0 , usb, sd, frontal 0.3, etc
el limite que tengo es que solo puedo gastar $1500 pesos argentinos.
quizas alguna otra que me recomienden.
gracias!


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 10, 2013)

¿Tenes la posibilidad de comprar por Mercado Libre? estan vendiendo la Nexus de Asus o la Samsung galaxy 7´´ 2 en 1500 usadas en perfecto estado y son infinitamente superiores a las que citas, yo compre la acer A200 de 10´ con tegra II, 1gb ram, 40gb de almacenamiento (8+sd32) con funda a $1800 como nueva para que te des una idea


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 10, 2013)

De acuerdo, tengo una nexus 7 y es de lo mejor, difícilmente encuentras otra de 7 pulgadas que ofrezca similares características por ese precio, ademas, al ser soportada por google su sistema se mantiene actualizado.


----------

